# Do I have to get the rhogham shot?



## nataliachick7 (Apr 3, 2007)

If i am having a miscarriage, do i need to get this shot? i had it three times total when i was pregnant with my son, and then after i started researching it i got kind of upset. since it is a blood product there is always a possibility that it is contaminated with something that we havent discovered yet. im sure there are other disadvantages too.... but i dont want to harm any future pregnancies, i am worried that if i dont get this i will end up miscarrying again. doc said i have 72 hours to decide. im so lost. help please!


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

First off, do you know your husband's blood type? If he's rh-negative, then NO you do not need the shot.


----------



## mamakay (Apr 8, 2005)

Yeah, I'd get it.
I understand the worries about unknown viruses, but I think I'd get it.


----------



## nataliachick7 (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CallMeMommy* 
First off, do you know your husband's blood type? If he's rh-negative, then NO you do not need the shot.

BF is either a or b positive-cant remember. that was the reason i got the shot with my son in the first place. but i know there are ways around this....i have seen people on these boards decline the shots.


----------



## nataliachick7 (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamakay* 
Yeah, I'd get it.
I understand the worries about unknown viruses, but I think I'd get it.










do you know what my risks are if i dont? is there a high chance that in my next pregnancy i will build antibodies against the baby?


----------



## mamakay (Apr 8, 2005)

***Editing out what I wrote before. I was reading the "during pregnancy" part at first.***

http://www.sogc.org/guidelines/publi...tember2003.pdf

OOps...I just re-read it:

Quote:

If Rh-negative mothers do not receive postpartum anti-D IgG
prophylaxis after an Rh-positive baby, *the incidence of sensitization
during the next pregnancy is 12% to 16%,* compared to
1.6% to 1.9% in mothers receiving postpartum prophylaxis

Bordering on one in 5.


----------



## mamakay (Apr 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nataliachick7* 
BF is either a or b positive-cant remember. that was the reason i got the shot with my son in the first place. but i know there are ways around this....i have seen people on these boards decline the shots.

It's the 28 week shot some of us skip. The after delivery/miscarriage odds are different.


----------



## mamakay (Apr 8, 2005)

Sorry...looks like the odds are different depending on how far along you are...

Quote:

EARLY PREGNANCY LOSS OR TERMINATION,
ECTOPIC PREGNANCY, HYDATIFORM MOLE
THREATENED AND INDUCED ABORTION
The D antigen is detectable on embryonic red blood cells by
38 days from conception, or 7-3/7 weeks' gestational age.50 Fetal
erythrocytes can be found in maternal circulation after spontaneous
abortion in up to one-third of women at risk,51 and fetal
red cells >0.05 mL can be detected in 26% of women,51 while *the
risk of alloimmunization following spontaneous abortion is
1.5% to 2%*.33 The risk of alloimmunization following induced
abortion is 4% to 5%.33 .
So that's one in 50 if it's in the first trimester?


----------



## nataliachick7 (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamakay* 
Sorry...looks like the odds are different depending on how far along you are...

So that's one in 50 if it's in the first trimester?

im confused by some of the wording. what is spontaneous abortion? what is the difference between that and induced abortion?


----------



## mamakay (Apr 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nataliachick7* 
im confused by some of the wording. what is spontaneous abortion? what is the difference between that and induced abortion?

"Spontaneous abortion" means miscarriage.
"Induced abortion" is "having an abortion at an abortion clinic".


----------



## gerlassie (May 26, 2007)

I received the shot during both of my pregnancies and after delivery. I also received it after my m/c last year. I understand the concerns but I have been reassured by my Midwife that the product is safe.

Kim ( Daniel 6 and David 2 mommie )


----------



## dawn1221 (Sep 27, 2006)

Short answer is yes I would get it. I have RH factor and got it after my ectopic. I also had it at 7 weeks and 28 weeks with DD ( I bled early in the pg). I didn't have it after her birth because she is the same as my blood type so I didn't need it.

But I wouldn't chance it.


----------



## mwright (Nov 30, 2006)

I miscarried at 10 weeks. Sac measured 6weeks. I declined the shot. There is a very small chance that the blood from the placenta would mix. And if the placenta is intact, there should be no blood mixing anyway.


----------

